
TheFunded Founder Creates A Startup Camp For Young CEOs - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/03/thefunded-founder-creates-a-startup-camp-for-young-ceos/
======
rokhayakebe
Teaching startup entrepreneurs how to create/run a business is a waste of
time. Entrepreneurs only need to identify markets and build products they
believe will generate interest, and can be monetize beyond the break even
point.

What are you going to teach them? How to pitch?

The value of an incubator is not the lessons on how to incorporate or how to
close a deal. The value is the network. Your incubator must be connected with
VCs, the Media and more importantly Buyers.

Everything the entrepreneur will pick up as he goes. Also most of the things
that apply to all startups (accounting, payroll, incorporation), they should
simply outsource it and focus on building a product.

Bring me money. Bring me buyers. Bring me customers. Bring me Media attention.
The rest we got it. Spending 8 hours a week learning how to create a great
powerpoint presentation is not an entrepreneur's business. When you get to the
point where you need to learn these things, you go hire yourself an MBA.

Just my 2 cents. That being said, I wish he helps startups launch.

~~~
jonmc12
Good points, but not everyone that can build a good product has the ability to
position it, promote it, and sell it - a crash course could be of great value.

Further, paying in warrants for a class is much less expensive than hiring an
MBA.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Well then let's hope it is the non-technical co-founder without a MBA who
seats there.

------
theklub
This is great. The more of these seed camps the better, in my opinion.

~~~
minalecs
agreed, any help is good.

------
mariorz
So basically the offer is tuition for some dubiously useful courses in
exchange for options on your future company.

ACT NOW!

------
vaksel
The whole concept of not investing until after graduation has some merit...but
I see 3 problems with this:

a) this guy has no pedigree...all he has going for him is that VC rating site

b) He has no practical experience, when he had a VC rating website, what did
he learn about pitching to investors?

c) As a fresh startup...do you really want to start out with ties to someone
who has negative relations with pretty much all VCs?

It just seems like he is an opportunist who is jumping on a bandwagon,

~~~
FreeRadical
In response to 'a' and 'b':

<http://www.adeoressi.com/about/>

~~~
gruseom
Upmodded for the most ass-kicking refutation I've seen here in a long time.

Edit: Maybe that's harsh, but one ought to be careful before saying that
someone has "no pedigree".

